# snapper season



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Has the 2012 snapper season dates been set yet? If not when do you think it may be? I have to choose vacation days at work soon!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL! We will be lucky too get one period!!  They want ya to go to market and buy some!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

June 1st till they deciede we got enough, which won't be long , BUT It's open now at Joe Pattie's


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, don't hold your breath.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

jan reg on line at my fwc, 48 days june 1st thry july 18th, also 2 redfish this yr whick isnt any good as i only catch bull reds


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

The more we shut down the fishery the bigger and more plentiful the fish get. The bigger the average fish gets, the fewer fish you can catch for the allotment. The better the fishing gets more people want to fish. The average size of each snapper caught has to be 2 or 3 times bigger than 10 yrs ago. Pretty soon the average fish will be 10 lbs with a 1/2 fish limit per person open the third weekend in June and July. Go figure.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I was told by FWC that the final dates would be set ~March...Unofficially I hear it will open June 1 & close ~ July 4th... Possible re-opening for weekends in the fall, but don't count on that... I would take vacation the 1st week of June if you want to be sure Snapper is open... Gag will open July 1, but no guarantee Snapper will still be open... It sucks...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

REEL STAMAS said:


> I was told by FWC that the final dates would be set ~March...Unofficially I hear it will open June 1 & close ~ July 4th... Possible re-opening for weekends in the fall, but don't count on that... I would take vacation the 1st week of June if you want to be sure Snapper is open... Gag will open July 1, but no guarantee Snapper will still be open... It sucks...


 Here's the link to the 2012 regs I posted earlier. It says Gag is closed only from Jan1 through Mar 31. But who knows what will eventually come about.

Link to 2012 Regulations


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Like I said, come ~mid-March we'll know what's happening... Don't make any plans based on that link...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Couple questions for the better informed..... How do we go from 4 per person with a 7 months season to 2 fish and a month season in only a few years? Is it really flawed science or is there someone making lots of money off of this? My gut tells me follow the money.... Is the plan to eventually extend the season or limits when the population is where they want it?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Is the plan to eventually extend the season or limits when the population is where they want it?


No, they want to give it all to the commercial sector and then phase them out.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

My only hope is 'true' Capitalism will win out... By this I mean hopefully 'the powers that be' will realize the true economic value of Red Snapper (& lots of other species) as Recreational fish & the dollars to be gained (or lost) by increasing (or decreasing) Recreational access will force a different management approach. Very good studies have shown that the economic value of a Recreational fish (per lb) is ~10x that of the same fish harvested Commercially...


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

It kind of makes you wonder why a guy would want to pay the big bucks for a charter captain in July when he cannot keep anything. You cannot just catch and release either because anything over a hundred feet and they are a floater. I hope it isn't as you all say because no Amberjack or Red Snapper makes me want to go to Texas.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

The Golden Rule ~ " Whom ever has the gold makes the rules" ~ 
That is not to say recreation fishing is better for the economy so we make out. The commercial fisherman have lobbyists that line the pockets of the politicians & gain favor in doing so. So we get hosed.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Couple questions for the better informed..... *How do we go from 4 per person with a 7 months season to 2 fish and a month season in only a few years?* Is it really flawed science or is there someone making lots of money off of this? My gut tells me follow the money.... Is the plan to eventually extend the season or limits when the population is where they want it?


It's very simple. They are saving them for their cronies ( commercial fishermen ) who pay lobbyists to pay for them to play. Plus Obama wants to reward the Unions so they will be in charge of the overall and that kills two birds with one stone. Jane Lubechenko is head of NOAA and was and still is a radical tree hugger.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> It's very simple. They are saving them for their cronies ( commercial fishermen ) who pay lobbyists to pay for them to play. Plus Obama wants to reward the Unions so they will be in charge of the overall and that kills two birds with one stone. Jane Lubechenko is head of NOAA and was and still is a radical tree hugger.


 
+1:thumbup:


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> It's very simple. They are saving them for their cronies ( commercial fishermen ) who pay lobbyists to pay for them to play. Plus Obama wants to reward the Unions so they will be in charge of the overall and that kills two birds with one stone. Jane Lubechenko is head of NOAA and was and still is a radical tree hugger.


If you want to see what happens when the psycho tree hugger as:thumbdown::thumbdown:ls get control, look at Washington state fishing regs. I wanted to take my grandkids fishing near their home. I couldn't figure out the rules. 

You have to have a stamp for a second fishing pole!!!!!:thumbdown:


----------

